# Lady Bugs swarmed on outside of house



## jedross86

Just walked outside to see thousands of ladybugs on the side of my house. We moved into this home in February and there were a lot of lady bugs in the attic when we moved in and throughout the Spring. I know they don't damage houses, and seems like they don't damage lawns either. Seems like they are attracted to areas where aphids are present and to houses that are light colors, so the smurf blue siding we have must be attracting them.

Any tips on how to control the population?


----------



## Powhatan

When I lived in northern Wisconsin in a country farmhouse, every fall there'd be zillons of lady bugs flying around near and getting into the house looking for an area to hibernate for the winter. Never used any chemical outside for control, but inside the house we'd bag vacuum them up. If you squish them, they release a defense chemical smell.


----------



## ABC123

TalstarP would've your friend


----------



## Austinite

Whatever you use to remove them, add Tekko pro insect growth regulator. This will ensure new bugs do not mature and reproduce.


----------



## Katodude

Pack them up and ship them down here. I think they eat whitefly.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

They may have been Asian Lady Beetles and not Lady Bugs:
https://www.pennlive.com/life/2021/11/biting-beetles-that-look-like-ladybugs-are-swarming-in-some-eastern-us-states.html

I've had a few get into my house and under closer inspection, not lady bugs....


----------

